# Points docked for letting go of gate obstacle in competitive trail????



## BarrelRacer724 (Dec 12, 2010)

Whenever I competed in trail, if something similar happened I only heard of being docked the 1 point, I would have definitely asked that judge what you did wrong!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

That judge was quite harsh on all my scores, but I imagine that judge was tough on everyone??? I didn't look at anyone else's scores but my own. 

I also got a 4 out of 10 from that judge when I picked up all 4 feet (nicely, I may add) for the ranch maneuvar but my horse walked forward 3 steps when I picked up one of his hind feet. He stopped before I even needed to grab a rein, and then I did out last foot. Yes, I should have got docked for him moving .... but 6 points???? The other judge gave me a 7 out of 10 for that portion.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree with the judge. 

If I was a judge, I would have docked points for someone taking their hand off the gate. You should be able to maneuver your horse with one hand, legs and body, while keeping one hand on the gate. Taking hand off ='s points deducted.

Same with a horse starting to walk away during a standing still part of a test. The pattern calls for standing still, a horse starts walking away. Points deducted.

this is how it was when i was on the equestrian team for my school during trail. So i guess im not seeing the big deal..?

Beau, I think you being too critical of yourself and the judge. you had extremely high expectations going in there. You placed well, especially for being your first time! next time you will know what to expect, you know where your flaws are in the patterns, you know what needs work. Next time you'll rock it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ I agree that I do need to have points docked for letting go of the gate. I'm not debating that at all. I'm just curious how MANY points are typically deducted for something like that. I just felt like 3 points was a bit over the top, for how nice he did everything else except that one small piece of the gate.

Yeah, I know. I'm critical of myself!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The first judge only saw one cow slip out the gate, while the other judge saw 3.

Seriously, it's a judged event. It's that person's opinion of your performance and that's all it is. It wasn't just taking your hand off the gate, it's the quality of the moves that go into opening the gate, it's how far you open (or really don't open) the gate, the amount of time it takes to do the obstacle, it's the sidepass to the gate... It's 7 out of 10 points. That's still a solid score but there is room to improve. If you'd been given two 9s would you be questioning that performance of the obstacle?

I would much rather have a judge that was willing and able to point out my lapses and give me stuff to work on at home than to go into a new event and be led to believe that I already know what I need to know and do.

Taking your hand off the gate is huge in my book too. Most people don't do a good gate and that one obstacle won me many classes as a kid. A horse that walks off when I'm on the ground? It's a long walk home and I'm guessing that judge knows it.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe the judge docked a point for taking hand off gate, a point for the horse taking a step away, and maybe a point for how you cued the horse, or why the horse stepped away. 
You should always ask a judge after the class, and ask what can i do to improve, or what did I do incorrectly .


----------

